# murrells inlet jetty



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been looking at the murrells inlet jetty. It seems like an awsome spot. I just dont know how you would fish it or even get to it. What is all offered down there, and what time of year is best. Because i have never fished a jetty before and i dont even know where to cast on the jetty.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

never fished it personally, though i do plan on it this summer. i know you can get to it from Huntington Beach State Park. It's about a 1.5 mile walk I heard. Also, my daughter and her boyfriend rented a pontoon from Dicks(with about 8 other kids)and fished it. They caught alot of various fish and had a great time.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

sounds nice, im going this summer too. i heard that they catch big reds down there in the spring.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Mark55 said:


> never fished it personally, though i do plan on it this summer. i know you can get to it from Huntington Beach State Park. It's about a 1.5 mile walk I heard. Also, my daughter and her boyfriend rented a pontoon from Dicks(with about 8 other kids)and fished it. They caught alot of various fish and had a great time.


That's correct. You get to it from HB Park. I haven't been there in years, and yeah it's quite a walk. We used to catch puppy drums, specks, and flounder down there (mostly on minnows).

If some of us on the SC board are over there at the same time next year, I'd love to split the cost up and rent a pontoon. Great idea, Mark!!!


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

I might be taking my john boat up there to go through the marshes with and i may take it to the jetty this spring break, any tips.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

there more bluefish there than any other species during the mullet runs...........
krocodile spoons and got-cha plugs kills those blues.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

when is the mullet run


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

jesse said:


> when is the mullet run


not sure as of yet, I know we do not see the mullet in the surf real thick until the 4th of July, you can always but some fresh ones in the inlet.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

you think redfishing this spring break will be good


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

BubbaHoTep said:


> That's correct. You get to it from HB Park. I haven't been there in years, and yeah it's quite a walk. We used to catch puppy drums, specks, and flounder down there (mostly on minnows).
> 
> If some of us on the SC board are over there at the same time next year, I'd love to split the cost up and rent a pontoon. Great idea, Mark!!!


Let me know when you'll be there. I'd kick in. But you'll have to be the dbd.

Mark55
Any idea where they rented it from and the cost?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

jesse said:


> when is the mullet run


I know outfishin28 has seen it down there, But I've seen the mullet so thick down there at times, you could walk on em. The waves would look like waves of mullet and you could castnet em big enough to eat.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

does any one think that early to mid spring is a goot time to fish in murrells inlet


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Let me know when you'll be there. I'd kick in. But you'll have to be the dbd.
> 
> Mark55
> Any idea where they rented it from and the cost?


The pontoon was $175 for 1/2 day including all gas/had a 25hp motor(think it will take around 10 people)
They also rent a boat(good for 5 people) that I believe was about $100 for 1/2 day.

I think the full day is like 8 to 5. I remember thinking they wouldn't catch much due to the time of day they were fishing, but when they came back they said they had caught alot.(though they weren't sure what they had caught) And this is from a bunch of 20 yr olds out to have a good time. I'll be down June 20th thru the 28th. Sounds great to me if we can put something together during that time!


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

forgot to mention think it was only like $225 for a whole day pontoon and like $150 whole day for the boat. and they rented it from Captain Dick's. Might be able to find something cheaper and/or even available earlier or later in the day down around Dick's. Like I said I don't think you could even take it out before 8am and back was like 5 or 6 pm.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mullet run is usually during the fall(i dont fish during mid-summer, mullet might be around, but i won't know). bluefish are very plentiful during this time. cast lures is the most fun way to catch them. often outfishes live biat(cause it takes time to hook the bait and cast it out, wti ha lrue jsut run to where the fish are feeding and cast)
lures:
got-cha plugs
krocodile spoons
hopkins jig.spoon/whatever u want to call them
jighead/grub/soft plastic jerkbait


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks bluefish1928, i'll try that


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Jesse all depends on water temp. IMOP


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

jesse said:


> does any one think that early to mid spring is a goot time to fish in murrells inlet


we are still catching a few here and there now. If it is nice out today, me and the kayak have a date.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*go with capt dicks.*

i would go with captain dicks. 


http://www.captdicks.com/


----------

